# Pi$$ed Off



## russell2002 (May 27, 2002)

Went to buy a BMW Z8 today, 5 Litre V8, 400bhp, Â£60,000 ect, as a second car to the loved tt, only to be told by direct line that they wont insure me as im not yet 25.....

What a piss take.

And they say your 20's are the best years of your life.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> BMW Z8 today, 5 Litre V8, 400bhp, Â£60,000 ect, as a second car


stop bragging


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

I'm not surprised.

Sure other insurers will more than likely oblige you, but guessing the premium would be approaching 5 figures.

One point i'm unsure of, why would anyone buy a Z8 as a second car to the loved TT? At Â£60K, i'd guess the TT would become the second car.

Strange choice of car for Â£60K though (all down to personal taste). I'm assuming you may make a few Â£ on the motor as BMW have announced they are scrapping the Z8, so it may become a collectors item


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Feel sorry for you!!

But the Z8 has sold so badly that they will stop the production now. Only about 20-30 cars came to the UK.

Why don't you insure the car in your parents name?


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Diddums. If you want it that bad, move insurer...


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

> Diddums. If you want it that bad, move insurer...


Well said!

I find it impossible to sympathise with someone who can afford a 60k car before the age of 30. And yes - I AM jealous 

Find another insurer. I think Adrian Flux insure young people on high premium cars.

phoTToniq


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

I am sure there are much better cars available for 60k, such as those beginning with p & ending with orsche ...

I cannot work out if it will hold its value either. It will be LHD, & whilst it might be very rare, it will probably be almost impossible to find a buyer... :-/


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Just thought about something (rare I know):

30k TT plus 60k Z8, plus a few extra k = Ferrari 360...

Now which would you rather have


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> Went to buy a BMW Z8 today, 5 Litre V8, 400bhp, Â£60,000 ect, as a second car to the loved tt, only to be told by direct line that they wont insure me as im not yet 25.....
> 
> What a piss take.
> 
> And they say your 20's are the best years of your life.


Life's a bitch, isn't it? I'd complain if I were you Â :


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> Life's a bitch, isn't it? I'd complain if I were you Â :


Quite, I'm thinking of calling Aston Martin and making a complaint. I went to buy a Vanquish the other day, you know the type Â£160k, loads of BHP but they wouldn't take my money cos I'm too young! Terrible eh?


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

Boy, life sucks! I sure hope you find something to do with your spare 60 grand.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Oh this reminds me of a thread back in the early days!!!! :-X

Jam, is he related to you?


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

> Went to buy a BMW Z8 today, 5 Litre V8, 400bhp, Â£60,000


Russell, you might need one of these for when you have both hands on the wheel. ;D








It is from your home page so I'm sure you won't be offended. ;D


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> Russell, you might need one of these for when you have both hands on the wheel. ;D
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmmm, looks a bit tacky to me those finger nails are far short to have red nail varnish like that. I bet it's not German engineering eh lads?

Lord V has obviously missed his vocation in life, spends far too much time on here talking about it when he could be out there earning himself a Z8 for his professional services!  ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Lord V has obviously missed his vocation in life, spends far too much time on here talking about it when he could be out there earning himself a Z8 for his professional services!  ;D


Nahhhh...I don't like Z8s!! ;D


----------



## russell2002 (May 27, 2002)

Have been unable to get a quote with anyone, or rather a quote under 10,000,

The cars Â£950 a month on a PCP, so it would be close to double per month with the quotes im getting,

The fact they have sold so badly is one reason I want one,

A virtually barand new, sub 2000 miles, 6 months old one will save you Â£20,000 on list.

And they are very very rare, only ever seen one on the road. Less than 200 in the counrty, where as 996's seem to be everywhere.


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

Can't believe the attitude of most people on this thread. For my money, having a pop at Russell for having the temerity to try and buy a Z8, is the same state of mind engaged by scrotes who run keys down the side of TTs. A terribly British trait, whereby success is resentful.

Russell, good luck to you. Z8's a great motor, one of my neighbours has one in silver with red leather, looks the bizz. Sadly the cost of ownership of this kind of supercar puts them beyond the reach of all but the super-rich. Hope you get it sorted [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2003)

> Quite, I'm thinking of calling Aston Martin and making a complaint. I went to buy a Vanquish the other day, you know the type Â£160k, loads of BHP but they wouldn't take my money cos I'm too young! Terrible eh?


lol......... not you as well !


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

I had a Vanquish. Nice car but not a touch on the TT.
phoTToniq


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> Went to buy a BMW Z8 today, 5 Litre V8, 400bhp, Â£60,000 ect, as a second car to the loved tt, only to be told by direct line that they wont insure me as im not yet 25.....
> 
> What a piss take.
> 
> And they say your 20's are the best years of your life.


why not get a 996 turbo instead? 
4.2 secs 0-60 instead of the z8's 4.7
420bhp instead of 400 for the z8

flog your ttr and put the cash together for a 996 turbo, more practical than having 2 cars that are both 2 seater

or how about an x5 4.6is? that would be a better second car IMO, there's no point having two cars that do the same job - i.e. 2 seater roadsters

just my 2 penneths worth

cheers

James


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> Oh this reminds me of a thread back in the early days!!!! :-X
> 
> Jam, is he related to you?


yeah kev, it's exactly the same isn't it.....i look back and remember the happy time when i had 60k to spend on a car!


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

i too get pissed off - like the other day the parking ticket machine wouldn't take any of the hundreds of 50 pound notes that I normally keep in my wallet.

Life is soooooooo unfair. 

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

Bash - perhaphs if they had not been monopoly money you would have had more luck


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

Ignore all the previous cynical responses, just shows what ignorant pricks they really are.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> Ignore all the previous cynical responses, just shows what ignorant pricks they really are.


With a sense of humour though... 

Â£960 per month on PCP!!!!! OMG! If that is over 3 years, you could probably buy a Z8 outright in 3 years time...


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Russel !!! Buy it and insure it in my name ;D and i'll add u as a second driver ;D
I'll only use it for weekends ;D so u can have it the rest of the week and i'll even clean it for you 
sounds a good deal to me :-/


----------



## russell2002 (May 27, 2002)

The girlfriend is having the TT.....

Problem with 996's

Dont look nearly as nice inside, Z8 looks stunning,
Outside in the flesh Z8 looks far more impressive,

Z8 is actually 4.2 0-60, according to independant tests,

Less than 200 Z8's in the UK. Seen 2 996's today....

I know the 996 handles better and more of a sports car, but with a Z8 you can tell people its the car off the bond film !


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

So why dont you chop the TT in & combine that with your money to get a proper car, a Ferrari?

Or how about waiting & getting the new baby Aston? That is supposed to be coming in at around 70k & looks loverly...


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

5th gear reckon its a great buy and you can get one for around 45K private and 50k from a dealer


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

I dont like cars with the speedo in the middle of the dash. Means you have to turn your head to see your speed (which never seems like a good idea in a car with 400hp), & your passengers can see how fast you are going all to easy. Not good when the girlfriend is in the car...


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Hey, how about a Mercedes SL? Everything about that car is class... 

I have no idea how much they cost though :


----------



## russell2002 (May 27, 2002)

Its all irrelevant anyway, as I cant get insured at a resonable price,


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

wait a sec! if you can spend Â£60,000 Why the dog's danglies are u worried about a few grand on insurance? russell buddy,

i can sympathise im in my early twenties, and no SOB would insure me on my first TT when i was 21 but i found a very nice man at FOCUS INSURANCE that was recommended from sum1 on this forum who sorted me out!

so i say, spend Â£55,000 on the car, and pay whatever for the insurance, Yer only young once!

sure you could wait 5-10 years until you are a "low-risk" and then get the car but you'll be a bit (ahem) maturer and you'll be listening to Radio 2! and us young'uns will just point and say.. oh look there goes that old dude with the nice car! (midlife crisis, ahem)

dont get me wrong, i love old people, my dads really old!hehehehehe

i'm really going to get abuse for this post arent i?

FLAME SUIT ON Â 8)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Oy young git !  ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Its all irrelevant anyway, as I cant get insured at a resonable price,


You are going to throw 4 pages of advice to the bin?


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

> Oy young git !  Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â ;D


Oy old git!  ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Character Grill and rear light covers ??? :-X :-/


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> Its all irrelevant anyway, as I cant get insured at a resonable price,


Why did you start this thread in the first place? It's not that you can't get insured - it's because YOU don't want to afford the insurance. Is it because you can't spread insurance over 3 years with a deposit and then a sale or return option at the end???

Anyway, as I say, you only brought it up to brag :-/

Reminds me of the time I went to buy a lear jet - then realised I didn't have a captains hat - how pi$$ed off was I?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Why did you start this thread in the first place? It's not that you can't get insured - it's because YOU don't want to afford the insurance. Is it because you can't spread insurance over 3 years with a deposit and then a sale or return option at the end???
> 
> Anyway, as I say, you only brought it up to brag :-/
> 
> Reminds me of the time I went to buy a lear jet - then realised I didn't have a captains hat - how pi$$ed off was I?


Never brag if one's taste errs towards the vulgar


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> Why did you start this thread in the first place? It's not that you can't get insured - it's because YOU don't want to afford the insurance. Is it because you can't spread insurance over 3 years with a deposit and then a sale or return option at the end???
> Anyway, as I say, you only brought it up to brag


Exactly! Â It's not a case of having Â£60k floating around to buy a car, it's a case of being able to afford Â£950 a month to spend on a car every month which is entirely different....

I'm all for people doing well at any age, I think it's bloody brilliant. BUT when some people are posting 'redundancy please help' threads a few lines down I think it's rather crass to come here to show off or brag. Everyone knows how much a Z8 costs this is a site that's full of petrol heads. I think if it had been written with a little more humilaity rather than _Went to buy a BMW Z8 today, 5 Litre V8, 400bhp, Â£60,000 ect, as a second car to the loved tt, only to be told by direct line that blah blah blah_.. everyone would have been "way to go mate!"

And as for the quote _Can't believe the attitude of most people on this thread. For my money, having a pop at Russell for having the temerity to try and buy a Z8, is the same state of mind engaged by scrotes who run keys down the side of TTs. A terribly British trait, whereby success is resentful. 
_

What a load of complete and utter crap! It's the "I'm richer than yow, I've got more than yow" (in a brummy accent) that gets up people's noses nothing more........We'll be the first to sleep on JampoTT's drive if he gets a Vanquish for his 30th! ;D ;D ;


----------



## russell2002 (May 27, 2002)

I dont have Â£60,000 

I have Â£950 a month to spend, and dont own a car,

Where as many of you tt OWNERS that arnt on finance actually own you car,

Im not rich by any means of the word,

Just have a grand a month for a car, which is why the insurance is stuffing me,

The car would be on a PCP, where only Â£30,000 would be financed, so is no "more expensive" that buying a TT outright over 3 years like many do.....


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

Russell - you really do not have to apologise for being well off enough or in a position to afford the car you want! I for one was only teasing you.

I say GOOD FOR YOU if you can afford the car. Nowt wrong with that! Sorry if I made you feel bad for being successful - it was not my intent.

phoTToniq


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2003)

> I dont have Â£60,000 Â
> 
> I have Â£950 a month to spend, and dont own a car,


accordingly to that bloke on 5th gear 'they' can be had for Â£45-Â£50k...!


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

I didn't expect you to apologies either. If you know anything about this forum you'll know that its friendly and on the whole light hearted. You surely expected some ribbing to come from your post? I for one am very jealous. I think you're a lucky guy to be in your position and congratulate you on that.

An earlier comment suggested that we were all pricks for joking around. Well I'd suggest that person has a lot to learn about how we interact on this forum. Its run by quite a different group of people from the majority of forums. Confrontation isnâ€™t implied in every negative or sarcastic post. Thatâ€™s what makes this an enjoyable forum and its why so many of us regularly attend.

I just think you need to be a little more subtle in the way you discuss money. Dig a little deeper and you'll find some very well off people on this forum but they don't go around shouting about it. The reason? They'd come off sounding like the "We appear to be considerably richer than you" Harry Enfield character. Talking about money in public is generally considered vulgar and I would have thought in your affluent position you would have experienced the friction it can cause and how it affects peoples perception of you.

No harm done I hope and I good luck on whatever you decide to go for.


----------



## russell2002 (May 27, 2002)

Dont worry,

I take all the comments in a "friendly" way.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> Dont worry,
> 
> I take all the comments in a "friendly" way.


Are you sure you wouldn't rather have an Aston?....I'm sure we'd all be very VERY friendly then!  ;D


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> Are you sure you wouldn't rather have an Aston?....I'm sure we'd all be very VERY friendly then!  ;D


Are you referring to the upcoming baby Aston, or full blown Vanquish? Not sure you would get a Vanquish for 1k per month, & the insurance would be scary!!


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> Are you referring to the upcoming baby Aston, or full blown Vanquish? Not sure you would get a Vanquish for 1k per month, & the insurance would be scary!! Â


Of course you could get a Vanquish for 1k a month..........you'd just be paying for it till you're a pensioner that's all! But what a cool pensioner you would be eh? ;D But then again they probably don't insure OAP's for that kind of thing either! :-/


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

The TTR finance can be as much as Â£600 per month. So for 350 more you can get a Z8 that costs double the TTR money? This sounds like good value to me.

I have Â£1k spare per month, but I will never spend it on a car finance. At my age I have to be a bit more sensible!


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> Of course you could get a Vanquish for 1k a month..........you'd just be paying for it till you're a pensioner that's all! But what a cool pensioner you would be eh? ;D But then again they probably don't insure OAP's for that kind of thing either! :-/


lol, thats how to do it... A second mortgage


----------



## foz01 (May 13, 2002)

My TT was costing me Â£650 A month :-/ Kinda the main reason why it got fect off actually, that gots you a lot of house


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

> And as for the quote _Can't believe the attitude of most people on this thread. For my money, having a pop at Russell for having the temerity to try and buy a Z8, is the same state of mind engaged by scrotes who run keys down the side of TTs. A terribly British trait, whereby success is resentful.
> _
> 
> What a load of complete and utter crap! It's the "I'm richer than yow, I've got more than yow" (in a brummy accent) that gets up people's noses nothing more........


Fair enough, but I didn't think his attitude came across that way. Now that you all know he was trying to buy it on finance it should be very obvious that he wasn't trying to brag.

Perhaps Russell's point came out wrong, but given the tendency of people here to talk openly, without scorn, about their latest Â£5k plasma TV, top of the range Â£500 mobile phone, new Boxster S etc. I thought he was being roughly treated, and should be given the benefit of the doubt.

As always, wording can be misinterpreted, but perhaps people should realise that before flaming.

Peace 'n' love

Steve


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> Fair enough, but I didn't think his attitude came across that way. Now that you all know he was trying to buy it on finance it should be very obvious that he wasn't trying to brag.
> 
> Perhaps Russell's point came out wrong, but given the tendency of people here to talk openly, without scorn, about their latest Â£5k plasma TV, top of the range Â£500 mobile phone, new Boxster S etc. I thought he was being roughly treated, and should be given the benefit of the doubt.
> 
> ...


Fairy snuff! But you ain't getting me with that 'peace & love' stuff.....BUT if you were talking 'beer & chips' then that's more like it! ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I have a nice big c*ck...and no Â£60k or anything can buy you one!


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

No, you are just a complete c*ck...


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> No, you are just a complete c*ck...


 : Don't start that again Â :-X Â 

Car finance? What's car finance? Â :


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

> I have a nice big c*ck...and no Â£60k or anything can buy you one! Â


I'm sure someone at your local public convenience will rent you their's if you ask nicely. Big Boy. [smiley=pimp2.gif]


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> I have a nice big c*ck...and no Â£60k or anything can buy you one! Â


Not sure of relevance, but I suspect 60k could get you some fairly major surgery...


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

Has anyone actually driven one?

I have and its a pile of shit. Hyper fast in a straight line but cornered like a cut n shut.

Complete posseur car only driven by over paid/over financed hairdressing wankers with delusions of Bond. ;D


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

BTW, have a look on www.bm3w.co.uk, there's a thread there talking about you can pick one up for Â£40k odd.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> Complete posseur car only driven by over paid/over financed hairdressing wankers with delusions of Bond. ;D


in future Throney, will you say what you mean and not beat around the bush  ;D


----------



## russell2002 (May 27, 2002)

>Complete posseur car only driven by over paid/over financed hairdressing wankers with delusions of Bond

You have sumed me up ;D


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

> Fairy snuff! But you ain't getting me with that 'peace & love' stuff.....BUT if you were talking 'beer & chips' then that's more like it! ;D


Cheers Head_Ed, great idea for my new signoff line 

And do my eyes deceive me, or is a Vauxhall driver having a pop at another car's image  ;D

Beer 'n' chips

Steve


----------



## mussy2577 (Feb 3, 2003)

> The girlfriend is having the TT.....


If I can remember right I thought you split up with your bird since you advertised her for sale on the forum    ! Or was this another prank ??? ;D ;D


----------



## russell2002 (May 27, 2002)

No, we got back together, as she had no serious offers from forum members 

I think the questions about if she had been "rear ended" put her off.....


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> If I can remember right I thought you split up with your bird since you advertised her for sale on the forum Â    ! Or was this another prank ??? ;D ;D


Are you keeping notes? ;D


----------



## mussy2577 (Feb 3, 2003)

> I think the questions about if she had been "rear ended" put her off.....


Well I thought that was completely out of order as well !

I actually wanted to drop your ex ( well girlfriend now ) an email but I never got round to it, it was late March you broke up ?wasn't it cause I remember this is when I broke up with my bird.

Good luck with the Z8, they are great cars, and I seriously don't think you are bragging at all ( rich coming from me cause I am a bit spoiled myself.......Rich Daddy), a friend of my old man has one and he loves it, though he felt done by when that guy on Top gear said that you can buy one for Â£50k as he bought his for Â£80k.

Hey don't forget to Let me know when you break up next, you never know I might be lucky this time and before you think No I am not some kind of freak and I am not 50+ pervert, I am almost your age (25) and I am also looking for a nice girlfriend for a steady relationship......got the TT, the looks and the nice flat but no bird I am afraid (Not Since March)


----------



## russell2002 (May 27, 2002)

Claire - Im really into 50+ pervs aswell


----------

